# What is a flirt pole and bully stick?



## missshepherddiva (Jan 29, 2013)

Please tell me what a flirt pole is and what is a bully stick. What do they do and where can I get them??


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

A bully stick is a chew for dogs, its dried bulls penis.. yes disgusting I know, but dogs love it, and its not bad for them like rawhide... a flirt pole is like a "lunge whip" for horses with a toy/shamy at the end of it and you get the dog to chase it ect.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> A bully stick is a chew for dogs, its dried bulls penis.. yes disgusting I know, but dogs love it, and its not bad for them like rawhide... a flirt pole is like a "lunge whip" for horses with a toy/shamy at the end of it and you get the dog to chase it ect.


Also you can buy both online, you can get bully sticks at pets stores, not sure about the flirt pole, maybe at a specialized pet store but none Ive been too has Flirt poles


----------



## Kaleb f (Jan 11, 2013)

I found a pack of the bully sticks at tsc it was 20 dollars. What? I was not expecting that at all. But anyway I didn't get em cause I didn't know how long they would last so couldn't really justify paying that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

My dog goes throw a bully stick relatively quickly depending on how big it is and whatnot. It's something for them to chew on thats appropriate and they like it. Shasta only gets a bully stick once a week but usually every other week. 

As for the flirt pole, you can buy a lunge whip for horses and make your own flirt pole or if you're not interested in that, Kong makes a flirt pole. 

KONG Chase-It - Hours of Fun for Dogs


----------



## LauraJav (Nov 29, 2012)

I did not know a bully stick was that!!! Gross! Max does love them though.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I call them lifesavers!!! They can help keep Stella busy for a while.

Yup, bully sticks are bull penises. But dogs love them and who am I to judge!?!? I have to get the braided ones for Stella. She can polish them off fairly quickly. I pay $6 for a 12" braided that I cut in half. She gets one most nights. That or a marrow bone or a knuckle bone

I have a horse lunge flirt pole. But I saw a flirt pole from another company that looks interesting. I believe the company is called Squishy Face. They also make a tug line that goes around a tree.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

I ordered and just received a flirt pole from Amazon. Seems really well made and what's nice about it, is that you can change toys on the end. I was going to make one myself, but figured I'd give it a shot and while I haven't actually used it yet, think it's really well made for the money.

Amazon.com: The Bow-Wow Flirt Pole Dog Exercise Toy with Fleece Toss Lure: Pet Supplies


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

If anyone knows where to get good bully sticks online for a decent price, please let me know 

Don't mean to hijack the thread, just thought it was appropriate for the topic.


----------



## LauraJav (Nov 29, 2012)

I bought some online and they are smaller thank I though- it said 12 inches- but they are skinny- so Max goes through them quickly 
Is braided better? 
I guess bigger really is better- lol. 
They are quite $$$- but if they are good and keeps Max happy- I'll get them.
He really is a good pup when his mouth is occupied!


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Bully sticks are known as "pizzle sticks" over here. 

Flirt poles are dead easy to make yourself. I made one for Bowser a couple days ago using a metal broomstick and piece of rope with his favourite toy tied to the end.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Mog said:


> If anyone knows where to get good bully sticks online for a decent price, please let me know


BestBullySticks.com -- sign up for their emails as they often have %-off promotions that make for good deals. They are very high quality, and not from China.

DoggyLoot.com -- this is a "daily deal" site, but they have packs of 10 sticks for $18 (6") regularly (at least a few times a month), and that price includes shipping. (They came from Best Bully Sticks, last time I ordered). These only work if you have smaller dogs who aren't terribly aggressive chewers, as they are the small sticks (6"). Right now, they have a $27 deal on a pack of 6 of the the 12" sticks on DoggyLoot. (TIP: if you get a friend to refer you _before_ signing up for DoggyLoot, their referral code will get you a $5 credit upon sign-up.)


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Magwart. I've never heard of BestBullySticks, I checked them out and their prices seem pretty decent! Signing up now 

And thanks for the Doggyloot tip. Never thought they would have a pet one, but I'll be checking it out daily now!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have tried ordering bully sticks on line. They were less expensive but a lot thinner. Stella ate them in no time. I like the braided ones because they give Stella a little more chew time. So I pay a little more and get them from a local feed store. This way I get to pick the bigger and better ones!


----------



## LauraJav (Nov 29, 2012)

Magwart- can you refer me? I'd look into that!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

make sure your bully sticks are made in the USA.


----------



## LauraJav (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow the bestbullysticks have no odor- or low odor sticks- I'm so excited- can't stand the smell- hoping these are better!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

LauraJav said:


> Wow the bestbullysticks have no odor- or low odor sticks- I'm so excited- can't stand the smell- hoping these are better!


They don't really. They have _less _odor, but they still definitely stink, unfortunately. I think they're better than the regular ones - but definitely _not _odor free.


----------



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

I just happened to order some of these here where I live in Sweden. They are called Tjurmuskel here. I actually didt know what they where and had to ask my Swedish husband. LOL I got a pack of 10 (12cm) for 9,99kr which was really good. We are getting our new sheppy puppy next week so was ordering some chew bones now so they will be here when he comes. 
That flirt pole looks really cool and I bet my cats would love it too. LOL


----------



## LauraJav (Nov 29, 2012)

The last stick in the bag we have has the most disgusting odor.
And of course Max wants to sit next to me to chew it- I almost threw up. 
Gotta find something else that doesn't stink so bad.


----------

